# [ROM][ICS][HTC One X][Beta]Avatar ROM (MIUI on CM!)



## bippi79 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Avatar Team is proud to present:

*Avatar ROM*
CM based ROM for HTC One X (ICS for now, JB rolling out in coming weeks)

Love the minimal feel of CM? Love the themeing capability of MIUI?
The Avatar team brings you, both combined in one ROM. Now enjoy beautiful MIUI themes on Cyanogen base.







Details:

Basic: 


Android ICS 4.0.4 (JB update coming very soon)
Kernel Version: 3.0.36-Cyanogenmod-g632456b
Baseband version: 19023XXkl1

Our Changes:


The platform for avatarrom as of now is CM9.1. The following components are changed on top CM9.1.
*Status Bar*
Toggles page to contain controls for toggles
Fixed memory leaks

*Theme Chooser*
Has an online theme server - head here and download cool MIUI converted themes. Orginal themes coming soon.
Changed the layout
Added previews

*Bazooka Launcher (market link)*
Own launcher which is an enhanced version of Trebuchet (you can download this at the end of this post)
Enhanced theming by adding dockbar
Preview mode to edit workspaces

*Messaging App*
Changed message thread to make them themeable

*Boot Animation*
A beautiful boot animation - will be made themeable in upcoming versions

*Settings*
Changed statistics to point to Avatar statistics server
OTA updater - you can check for updates to Avatar right from your device
Changed to support Avatar ROMs
Support for Gapps - download latest Gapps package as an OTA update

*Framework*
Integrated with ACRA Error Reporter for system wide crashes

*Lockscreen*
Changed to make them themeable
Support for complex unlock gestures


Coming Soon:


Port to JellyBean.
Layout Theming - Changing a theme changes the entire layout of an app!
Font Support - As you apply the theme the fonts will change.
Boot Animation - Boot animations change with themes

Download Avatar ROM for HTC One X Endeavoru:

http://www.mediafire...kirh99myocw539z​
We also have ROM for Nexus S, Galaxy Nexus, S II, Samsung Galaxy SIII i9300 (will update with links and more devices soon)

Videos:
Sample Video - checkout our MIUI style lockscreens, statusbar, messaging, etc and the smooth transition of themes:






More: https://www.youtube....M?feature=watch
Known Issues:


Notification page has some gap at the botom of the screen
With some themes, in status bar signal type of 'H','3G' is not clear
When the number of toggles is anything other than 12 then toggles page does not look good.
Very rarely, Launcher crashes when applying themes continuously for a long time
In Lockscreen, music widget does not display the correct song details
Please let us know in this thread if you find any other issues.


----------

